# My new 5 channel.. anyone guess what it is?



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, so I am not sure exactly if it is what I think it is

but it looks pretty close.... here are some pics of it and the interals

I will give you a few chances to guess and then tell you what I think it is


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Asian made soundstream?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow! looks purdy.


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

SS knock!!!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

SoundStorm ?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Sure looks like a Soundstream knock off to me.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

well, figured that would be easy, hawkins kind of gives it away... I wish I could see the internals of the actual SS amp to see if it was the same amp or not.


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

fredridge said:


> well, figured that would be easy, hawkins kind of gives it away... I wish I could see the internals of the actual SS amp to see if it was the same amp or not.


For me Hawkins,plastic pwr/gnd terminal hook ups and the heat sink design looks very dead on...Looks like class D? Definitely different cap setups and mosfet clamps, SS was under the board I believe.

Now that I look a little closer to pics. it looks like the last Ref. heat sink and board seems to be somewhat similar.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Whats the model number on that one? I know where I can look at a few classic SoundStream boards..


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

The heatsink looks and inputs/outputs look very much like the older ss ref series


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

you guys are getting so close, but just missing the mark... you may crap when I tell/show you.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Zuki


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

LOLz




ca90ss said:


> Zuki


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

705 continium


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The Continuum was a separate model from the 705...and it was chrome and a Rubicon so it would have been based on the Rubicon 805. It's definitely not any of the old school SS's because it's black. SS only used that blue/teal color and chrome on the Reference/Rubis/OG Tarantula (except the DaVinci which was gold, and the Human Reign which was like a hammered copper-ish color). The other colors came after the buyout.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmm...doesn't look like anything in SS's current line-up either...and it says M3 on it and something else I can't quite make out.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

new soundstream ref?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think so, there's no SS logo or a Ref logo.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

oh yeah, I think you guys are there


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

show us already!!!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I haven't even given a reply... and I give up!

Tell us, Fredridge!

we're dying to know!

Mark


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

here is the SS version

and let me see if I can upload the pdf.

Edit - here is the link..... if you go to the bottom you can download the pdf... I just looked at a couple of the reviews on there and at quick glance looks like the right internals

http://www.audiodesign.de/soundstream/index.htm


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

fredridge said:


> here is the SS version
> 
> and let me see if I can upload the pdf.


you couldn't give us an English version? j/k 

Mark


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why doesn't yours look anything like the pics? From the first few shots I was sure it was an SS but the top edge looks totally different. And what happened to the Zuki?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

look at the .pdf and the 880.5

looks exactly the same, but different badging.. this is not badged as a SS..... the links I provided also has some reviews with some quick internal shots, but no 880.5

Zuki's are going back into the Scion next week when I rebuild... this is for the suburban


However, if anyone is interested I was going to try and see if I could get my hands on more of these


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

my question is where did you get it? so I can buy four of the 4 channels


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

newtitan said:


> my question is where did you get it? so I can buy four of the 4 channels *and then sell them before I use them and "get out of car audio" again.*



Fixed.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Can we get a pic of the top heatsink? Little closer to the writing.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So that was your "secret 5 channel" that we had talked about huh? Very slick Fred, very slick. I take it that the price was pretty decent on that one since it doesn't sport the SS badging?

17 more days Fred, 17 more!  LOL!!!!!

Zach


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

fredridge said:


> Ok, so I am not sure exactly if it is what I think it is
> 
> but it looks pretty close.... here are some pics of it and the interals
> 
> I will give you a few chances to guess and then tell you what I think it is


Getting better... that output section is tons better than anything Korea is putting out today. Triple Darlington. Talk about a power supply! This is a definite improvement on the old SS. And that's a little hard for me to say. 

Do you always prop your amps up with a Bible?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought it "used" off ebay for what I consider to be super cheap.... SS is selling these in Europe, if you do a search for the model numbers they will come up on ebay for what I estimat is about $1200.

I am actually going to call and see if it would be possible to get more.... when I called the company to find out about them the owner was really surprised there was one for sale and apparently has some pretty serious exclusive dealer rules... I will let you know more about what I find out.



newtitan said:


> my question is where did you get it? so I can buy four of the 4 channels



Quality - LOL - It's funny cuz it's true



quality_sound said:


> Fixed.


yeah, like I said pretty good price because no one knew what it was and the guy didn't know what he had.......and neither did I until, took a bit of investigating. 



Boostedrex said:


> So that was your "secret 5 channel" that we had talked about huh? Very slick Fred, very slick. I take it that the price was pretty decent on that one since it doesn't sport the SS badging?
> 
> 17 more days Fred, 17 more!  LOL!!!!!
> 
> Zach


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for the input.... I thought they looked good, but I have an untrained eye.

and I prop my whole life up on the bible




envisionelec said:


> Getting better... that output section is tons better than anything Korea is putting out today. Triple Darlington. Talk about a power supply! This is a definite improvement on the old SS. And that's a little hard for me to say.
> 
> Do you always prop your amps up with a Bible?


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

So what is the actual brand of amplifier you have there ?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> The Continuum was a separate model from the 705...and it was chrome and a Rubicon so it would have been based on the Rubicon 805.


The Continuum was a Reference 705 with a chrome heatsink. 

It had NOTHING to do with the Rubicon 805 since it was released 3 years BEFORE the Rubicon lineup.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

The board looks VERY similar to the unreleased REF board with the same with the fan, row of PS caps, MASSIVE power supply, and top mounted output devices.

There was review on a REF 800.2 in AutoHiFi mag from Germany. 

So what I SUSPECT SS of doing is stuffing these boards in a different colored heatsink with another brand stamped on it.

Maybe the board they used for the PROTOTYPES of the new REF series were actually designed *by* or *for* a European company and for whatever reasons the boards couldn't be completed .....hence the delays getting these amps to market.....and eventual abandoning of the lineup.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> The Continuum was a Reference 705 with a chrome heatsink.
> 
> It had NOTHING to do with the Rubicon 805 since it was released 3 years BEFORE the Rubicon lineup.


That's riiiiiiight. I was thinking the 10.2, like that's even a little similar to the 805.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

ok guys, I got some info... right now the only thing the company has for sale in this line is the 5 channel, but a big 2 channel will be coming very soon. the company is small and specializes in audio for boats, but do have some dealers.

the price on the 5 channel is $799, but we can do a group buy thing, if you are interested PM me for details.

the company is called tidal audio


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> That's riiiiiiight. I was thinking the 10.2, like that's even a little similar to the 805.


Wut choo been smokin' Willis?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> Wut choo been smokin' Willis?



Senility, it's a *****.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> The board looks VERY similar to the unreleased REF board with the same with the fan, row of PS caps, MASSIVE power supply, and top mounted output devices.


Half are above, half are below. Fun to work on, I'll bet.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

you really are a bunch of geeks, its just an amp.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

60ndown said:


> you really are a bunch of geeks, its just an amp.


Yes, we are !!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

What??? just an amp??? next you are going to start telling my amps with black heat sinks don't sound better When we all know an amp with a sexy, simple black heat sink sounds the best



60ndown said:


> you really are a bunch of geeks, its just an amp.



speak the truth here


a$$hole said:


> Yes, we are !!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

the ref from that store should cost around $850 with the tax still on @ ca 20%. so, try around $700. If you need a hand dealing with them, let me know, i speak German fluently.

here an Ebayitem number: 110226570074

Bret


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

couldn't they at least try to line up the transistor clamps?

Looks like a nice amp though.... pretty sturdy lookin power supply...


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

fredridge said:


> the price on the 5 channel is $799, but we can do a group buy thing, if you are interested PM me for details.


That was a hell of a "buy it now" deal for the retail prices Tidal wants for them. Guess he really didn't have a clue.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

neither did I, and I took a risk.... I actually ended up paying more than that.....long story short, guy new to ebay, has friend bid up the auction..... I lose, contacts me and ask if still want it... after a few days of negotiation I ended up paying $240 for it.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Tidal Audio in Modesto Ca. 

Is made in Korea for them.



Eric
Image dynamics




fredridge said:


> Ok, so I am not sure exactly if it is what I think it is
> 
> but it looks pretty close.... here are some pics of it and the interals
> 
> I will give you a few chances to guess and then tell you what I think it is


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

couchflambeau said:


> couldn't they at least try to line up the transistor clamps?


You pay extra for that...


----------



## TinleyJake (May 14, 2008)

I'll send you a PM. Count me in on a group buy.

Jake


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

would you take $300 plus paypal for it?



fredridge said:


> neither did I, and I took a risk.... I actually ended up paying more than that.....long story short, guy new to ebay, has friend bid up the auction..... I lose, contacts me and ask if still want it... after a few days of negotiation I ended up paying $240 for it.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

uh.....no.... selling mine for $600 - might be willing to drop the price a little because of my current situation....but if you would like one you can also get them from Tidal, retail is $899 and if you catch them at the boat shows you can get a discount.... or get a friend who owns a shop to become a dealer..... then you might be able to get one for the $600 shipped I am selling mine for.

I am not sure why you posted here if you are actually interested in buying it. I have a thread where it is for sale


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Probably posted here to catch you on price  sneaky sneaky LOL


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, I figured that.... a kind of post dumping without post dumping..... I got nothing to hide....I took a huge risk and picked this thing up cheap and then after quite a bit of research and work I figured out what I actually had.

kind of like finding an LP 2.2HV at a garage sale for $50 and then going home and looking it up.

I chose a price that I thought was good and what it would take for me to replace it.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I meant quest51210 was trying to be slick, cant blame him though. I honestly think your pricing is reasonable for what you are getting...Soundstream designed and manufactured by the same wharehouse overseas as their own products. Good luck on your sale!!!!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

totally..... I got you... I thought he was too....I think it price is reasonable too, I tend to take risks and sometimes they pay off and sometimes they don't....but you never know until you try. I think this one payed off.....I have some other stuff sitting here that didn't..... some I make money, some I lose.....but in the end it allows me to risk again. 




azngotskills said:


> I meant quest51210 was trying to be slick, cant blame him though. I honestly think your pricing is reasonable for what you are getting...Soundstream designed and manufactured by the same wharehouse overseas as their own products. Good luck on your sale!!!!


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

i do get SS accomadations, thats why i am offering $300+pp...i can get a new one for a little more, but knowingly getting over on your friends here really sucks.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

then you should probably get a new one.... I could not get a new one for a little more. and I am basing my cost on what it would cost me to replace this at some point. Maybe you could help everyone out and get them these great deals on a new one. 

I am also not sure how I am getting over on my friends..... let see.... if I paid retail for it would my price be better? what about if I got it as a gift?
what if I took the risk on it not knowing what it was and it was a piece of crap?

I will not sell it for what I paid because I couldn't even come close to replacing it for that. I do know that Tidal offers a 20% discount at boat shows and would honor that price if I wanted to buy another one.

let's see $799 - 20% = $640 + tax and shipping

if you are really interested in buying it I am open to working on price, but so far it seems all you are doing is trying to dump on my FS thread and prove your own righteousness





quest51210 said:


> i do get SS accomadations, thats why i am offering $300+pp...i can get a new one for a little more, but knowingly getting over on your friends here really sucks.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

if i was dumping on your FS thread, i would post there

you are a bright one


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah your right, I am not that bright sometimes..... I get confused sometimes, when I make a for sale thread and then right after that I get an offer in this thread it really comes across as a thread dumb....probably just my small brain getting confused by all these threads.

good thing you are here to set it all right and keeps us morons in line


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Uhh, nice amp.


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

So how did they manage to copy an old SS and not get sued?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

They might have licensed the design or had SS OEM it for them. In fact, many companies license out their old technology like that. Good way to make a little extra money. Tidal does marine audio so its not a direct competitor and they make money off of a design they no longer use. 



SQfreak said:


> So how did they manage to copy an old SS and not get sued?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

the only difference is that it is not an old design, it is a brand new one...... it is based on the 2007/2008 SS reference that never came to the US...they are available in other countries, just not here.... here is the thread on them


but yeah, I am guessing some kind of license..... I think Tidal started making the pods and has expanded on now has been having other companies oem stuff for them.... I think ID does their subs

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8844&highlight=soundstream+reference


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Uh, dude, why don't you sell it to me for $240. You're not aloud to get a deal on an amp and then sell it for actual market value. In fact, if you don't lose money on every deal, you suck. In fact, if you win the lottery, you better be handing it out to forum members. You are not permitted any good luck fredridge. Also, trying to hide the fact that you only paid $240 from us is crappy! You should have posted that in this thread somewhere for all to see! 

The Sarcasm is now dripping from me.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah. it's a good thing my house isn't worth more than I paid for it or people would be mad when I go to sell it


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

quest51210 said:


> if i was dumping on your FS thread, i would post there
> 
> you are a bright one


Why not just PM him with your offer? That's usually how it works when you are interested in buying from someone. Instead, you have to be an ass and bring an old thread back to life. Real classy.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

why didn't you pm me this instead of giving your offering on another thread you have nothing to do with.



khail19 said:


> Why not just PM him with your offer? That's usually how it works when you are interested in buying from someone. Instead, you have to be an ass and bring an old thread back to life. Real classy.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

fredridge said:


> yeah. it's a good thing my house isn't worth more than I paid for it or people would be mad when I go to sell it


Well, for many years the housing market was a sound investment and people expected that the value would rise over the years.

Now car audio is a different story. Car audio is worst than the auto industry. You buy gear knowing that you will never get what you paid for it (especially if you bought it for an OK to high price locally) if you were to sell it. You offer great gear *in great condition with low useage* at a nice but fair price to your fellow forum members and they still low ball you. 

I don't think I ever got what I paid for a piece of equipment nor ever made a profit. When I look back over the years from early '90's until now of all the gear I have bought and used for a short while only to sell it for much less....the loss has to be in the thousands.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

khail19 said:


> Why not just PM him with your offer? That's usually how it works when you are interested in buying from someone. Instead, you have to be an ass and bring an old thread back to life. Real classy.


quest is always this angry. don't fret. he's a butthole. he and bob are going through a nasty break-up

+ he's afraid of the dark (you can just tell)

(to all, look away, this isn't for you)

Quest, I'm here man. (hugs)

hush little baby don't say a word....there there. better? 12% off for you.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

WLDock - agreed, and I have been in the same situation, hard to imagine how much I have lost....and I don't mind..... there are just some things that it seems more reasonable to keep then sell at certain prices....

I will say this, I have been buying and selling some old school stuff and making some money at it recently....it has taken some work, but it has also been fun...plus have been able to get some people some hard to find equipment at decent prices.

I have been trolling pawn shops and finding some decent stuff...best find so far was an old carver..... it was plain and the guy had no clue about it and really neither did I, but for $15 I couldn't go wrong..... so I bought it, plus I had spent a ton in gas and it was the only thing I found that day so had to come back with something.

but alas my available inventory seems to be dwindling.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

so $300? its a profit for you as it is


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

quest51210 said:


> so $300? its a profit for you as it is


The point is this, it's not about how much profit he's making. It's what is the fair market value. If he got the amp for free, would you expect him to turn it over to you for $50 when he could ebay it for $500+? Why should he miss out on the extra $450? What if he paid $1000 for it, would you pay $1050? What does how much he got it for have to do with how much he should sell it for?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Actually quest, it might be even more than that...see at the time I bought it i had this job, and for some reason they pay me when I show up and do stuff.....I know this probably doesn't jive with your moral conviction, but they do..... so anyway they put this money in my account and then I was able to buy this amp.

I guess it is more like $600.

not sure, what is the limit someone can actually make......see I recently got some stuff for free and it is valued at about 1000 dollars..... if $300 is too much, how much should I sell it for???? 

I know market on the items is irrelevant and the price should solely be dictated by how much profit or loss appropriate. Should I take into account the money I spent to win the items, or time invested?


----------



## Kovemaster559 (Jun 29, 2008)

soundstream


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

fredridge said:


> well, figured that would be easy, hawkins kind of gives it away... I wish I could see the internals of the actual SS amp to see if it was the same amp or not.


You can see the internals here if the amp is in this website: Amp Guts


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

internals of what...... there are hundreds of amps there...... I posted internals of this one here and the statement was made it was a copy.... I was wondering what it was a copy of. Do you know what other amps have the same internals?



fcarpio said:


> You can see the internals here if the amp is in this website: Amp Guts


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

fair market value?

hahahahaha....no one wants to pay $600 for it! that blows your fair market value out of the water. put it on ebay if it does not sell here. lets see how successful that goes. 

$300


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

SQfreak said:


> So how did they manage to copy an old SS and not get sued?



Funny you say that. Because as of today they are no longer allowed to sell the amp. Soundstream had no knowledge of then using the board and heat sink. So if I was you I would hold on to the amp, because you may have one of the few that make it into circulation.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

seriously??? how did you find out? That really sucks, especially since soundstream is not importing them here. I wonder if this thread ruined it for them.:blush:



dave_damage said:


> Funny you say that. Because as of today they are no longer allowed to sell the amp. Soundstream had no knowledge of then using the board and heat sink. So if I was you I would hold on to the amp, because you may have one of the few that make it into circulation.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, is this actually a soundstream ref? Anyone have pics of the board? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...008QQitemZ180263854958QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

cool.... what is weird is that is different than the other ref's found in Europe.... I don't remember any with a balanced input and I think they were all black.

they also don't list a 180.2.... I know all the info I have is a year or two old, so these may be even newer

edit: - it is from Malaysia, a clearance item and the only reference model they have.
http://www.maxaudio.com.my/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1322




WRX/Z28 said:


> Ok, is this actually a soundstream ref? Anyone have pics of the board? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...008QQitemZ180263854958QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

well, I finally got this installed and am currently using and and I will say I think it is a great amp. Nice power, sounds clean and the ability to go active.

again, it is rated at 70 x4 @4ohm and 400x1 @2ohm

it is running front channels to a pair of Miller&Kreisal/James Bang tweeters in the pillars 

rear channels to a killer set of Image Dynamics X65 midbass in the doors

the sub channel to a Zuki Elite at 2 ohm

The tweeters are temporary until I get my horns in, but they sound pretty smooth and clean.

The ID X65 midbass is awesome. I can't wait until I can get a ton more power on them, since everyone says they can handle so much. they are installed in stock location and they sound great, swapped to them from the Daytons in my kicks and totally moved my stage to the top of my dash, seem very efficient and sound great

back to the amps

It is great - each channel can be HP/LP/Full up to 4Khz and all have a subsonic filter from 10-100HZ. this is great setup for 2 way active. Also noticed the sub channel crossover is exactly the same, so it must be full range. I wonder what 2 of these would do


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds like a nice setup there Fred. I didn't know you were getting X65s. I'd like to take a listen to your system sometimes. 

All of this is in your xB right?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, well you know me, buying, selling and trading stuff any chance I get.

I am not sure yet, but I might be at the Autobachs thing on Saturday.... if not that we can definitely set up some time to get together...

yep, in the XB

I am going to be in La Mirada every wed and Friday starting next week..not sure where you are living now, but can definitely set something up.



James Bang said:


> Sounds like a nice setup there Fred. I didn't know you were getting X65s. I'd like to take a listen to your system sometimes.
> 
> All of this is in your xB right?


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

James Bang said:


> Sounds like a nice setup there Fred. I didn't know you were getting X65s. I'd like to take a listen to your system sometimes.
> 
> All of this is in your xB right?


Good things come to those who wait. 2009 will be a good year. Wont be black tho. It will be a darker blue. And have a Chrome 11 letter badge on it.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

dave_damage said:


> Good things come to those who wait. 2009 will be a good year. Wont be black tho. It will be a darker blue. And have a Chrome 11 letter badge on it.


Forgive me if I don't hold my breath waiting for that to happen. Soundstream has been talking about releasing these amps on U.S. soil for a LONG time now with nothing ever coming of it. I'll expect to see these amps with a SS badge on them at the same time that the Pioneer PRS 4" mids will be readily available in the U.S.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Dave, it would be really nice...2 things. I like the black better and need one to match.


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Forgive me if I don't hold my breath waiting for that to happen. Soundstream has been talking about releasing these amps on U.S. soil for a LONG time now with nothing ever coming of it. I'll expect to see these amps with a SS badge on them at the same time that the Pioneer PRS 4" mids will be readily available in the U.S.


The reason they never made it to the US is because Carl quit working @ Soundstream because he was not given to funding he required to finish tweaking the amps. The were released overseas as a test run. Little to no issues with the release. A New Rubicon line is coming as well. Soundstream is fazing out all of there entry level equipment and focusing more on a higher end market. Entry level will now start with the Picasso line and hopefully that will be gone soon as well. At some point they hope to be known again for high end quality items.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Dave, you seem to have the connections, tell them I am willing to be the guinea pig if they want to send me one 

actually have them send me a 4 channel and I will compare it to the one I have


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

fredridge said:


> Dave, you seem to have the connections, tell them I am willing to be the guinea pig if they want to send me one
> 
> actually have them send me a 4 channel and I will compare it to the one I have


I myself have offered my review services lol. Grizz dose all that. But I do have a hook up on the new and old stock.


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

You still have any of the TR amps for sale? or was that you?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, that was me

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42237




dave_damage said:


> You still have any of the TR amps for sale? or was that you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

how big is your power supply and what brand is it? I am looking into getting one for myself for a test setup, do you have it hooked up to a battery or just the power supply?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't remember how many amps it can handle, but it is pretty good size for testing, more than I will ever need..... I think it is at least 35 amps continuous. It plugs into the wall and converts 110 to 12v (13.8v). I used to use a portable jumper box until I got this.
I picked it up off of craigslist pretty cheap..... I think they re like $150+ depending on model and size.

not what I have, but basically something like this 
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=120-556


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> Good things come to those who wait. 2009 will be a good year. Wont be black tho. It will be a darker blue. And have a Chrome 11 letter badge on it.













No one believed me when I said they were still coming out. Late Feb!!!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Dave, I believed you  

FWIW - the one I have is a great amp, clean power, does what it is suppose to do.... I am guessing mine sounds better because it is black  , but I like that they are going blue as a tribute to the old school

any idea on pricing?


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Do you still have this 5 channel bud?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, it is running active in my car right now.... I have my permanent equipment sitting in my closet waiting to get installed, until then this amp is doing pretty good


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Cool beans. I still like it.


----------

